# iocage pkg disappeared?



## byrnejb (Jul 27, 2020)

Apparently, installing  git-gui removes iocage.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 27, 2020)

Maybe it failed to build on the official build host and therefore isn't in the packages repository anymore.  Then you did a `pkg update`& `pkg upgrade`, which will then delete/uninstall it.  Check: `alias hgrep 'history|bsdgrep'` `hgrep upgrade`.
IMHO we're in need for a `pkg history` a là `zpool history`


----------



## gnath (Jul 28, 2020)

This link may be of some help. Cause for non-availability may be found some where.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2020)

devel/git-gui  conflicts with devel/git,  which  is a direct dependency of sysutils/iocage. By installing devel/git-gui, devel/git  must be removed. And as a consequence everything that depends on devel/git is also removed.


----------

